# Japanese minor 2011



## kkrrisszz

I am a university student minoring in Japanese and am about to make a facebook group for my Japanese class with name "Japanese minor 2011" or "Japanese minor (of) 2011" and wondering how to translate this into Japanese. Which would be the best translation out of these written below?

2011年の日本語の専攻 or 2011年日本語の専攻 ?
日本語の専攻2011年 or 日本語の専攻 2011年 ?
日本語の専攻 (2011年) ? 

PS: If you want to say, for example "world championships of 2012" where do you put 2012? Is it used with the particle の and put right before the noun it refers to as well? Given that, is it 2012年のworld championships or 2012年world championships (sorry, I don't know what world championships is called in Japanese, but it doesn't matter now. Just imagine that it is written in Japanese).


----------



## uchi.m

２０１１年度日本語専攻


----------



## Ocham

kkrrisszz said:


> 2011年の日本語の専攻 or 2011年日本語の専攻 ?
> 日本語の専攻2011年 or 日本語の専攻 2011年 ?
> 日本語の専攻 (2011年) ?



I don't think any "の" is necessary.

Either below will do:
日本語専攻2011（年、年度）
2011（年、年度）日本語専攻

Personally I like 日本語専攻2011 because it sounds natural and cool.


----------



## Flaminius

2011年度日本語副専攻
Minor is 副専攻.


----------



## kkrrisszz

Thank you all!

"年度" means fiscal, or in this context, academic year, right?


----------



## Flaminius

Yes, it does.


----------



## Aoyama

"年度" is literally "current year", "belonging to a given year" (XXXX年度). Applies to fiscal year, but not only.
You should also write the name of your university ( XXX daigaku, 2011年度日本語副専攻). Writing your hungarian university's name in katakana may be a challenge ...


----------



## kkrrisszz

Thank you! I've found it on Wikipedia, so thank god I don't have to.  By the way, it is usually abbreviated and referred to as ELTE. Hence, it could also be 
ELTEの日本語副専攻２０１１ (年度)https://www.facebook.com/groups/124325951004554/


----------



## Aoyama

Rather 2011年度 ELTE日本語副専攻 (no の) or ELTE学校 /ELTE校 ...


----------



## Flaminius

Judging from the usage of other academic abbreviations like UCLA and ENA, ELTE need not be followed by 学校 or 校.

So here we've got 2011年度ELTE日本語副専攻 or ELTE2011年度日本語副専攻.

If you don't mind a suggestion, I find 2011年度生 (where 生 is student) a more suitable translation as a property of a person: ELTE日本語副専攻2011年度生


----------



## kkrrisszz

Sorry, I don't understand why it should be 2011年度生. Could you explain, please?


----------



## Aoyama

生 is short for 学生, it means "students majoring (or belonging) to 2011".


----------



## kkrrisszz

ありがとうございます！ Sorry, but I am still unable to understand what 年度生 means together. I know 年度 means fiscal year (or rather academic year in this context) but if we add 生 it means this is a university academic year or what? I don't know why it should be added.

PS: I think I will have so much difficulties with Japanese language, because sometimes it is really really hard to understand its logic which is incredibly different from that of the European ones. I still love Japanese language and culture and will keep on learning it with enthusiasm, though!


----------



## Aoyama

I told you already, it is simply "students majoring in 2011". It is elliptic, but this construction is very frequent in Japanese (and in fact, in Chinese as well, from where it is borrowed).


----------



## Flaminius

2011年度生 means a student of academic year 2011.  Since an SNS group is a set of persons, I thought X年度生 is a more suitable label.

Edit:
X年度 is a period that stretches from April 1 of year X to March 31 of year X+1; just like the UK fiscal year.  A lot of activities (not just the budget) are measured by this reckoning of the year.


----------

